# GP this weekend!! ..oh, it's Monaco :-(



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

The most boring GP of the calendar this weekend- the cars outgrown the place long time ago.

Zero overtaking- the highlights being pit stop decisions.

Am I missing something?? If someone thinks I am, can they explain why, without using the words 'glamour' and 'history'

Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

This is what gets me, people slag off f1 saying there's not enough overtaking, but look at what happened on the last race. Hamilton got slaughtered in the press for being "aggressive". 
Prost and senna had a few of those moments but I guess that's okay.
I'll be watching and enjoying the f1 this weekend


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

turbosnoop said:


> This is what gets me, people slag off f1 saying there's not enough overtaking


Not slagging F1 off, just Monaco.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm hoping for Rosberg to take revenge on Hamilton by crashing into him  I watch monaco mainly for accidents, they're far more exciting


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I love the on-board footage from Monaco, watching the drivers dance the cars between the barriers seeing how much they can push themselves without clipping the walls, fantastic show of skill in my opinion.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Monaco.... So do the drivers as they need to concentrate 100% of the time.... Its the one race ill watch the lot... the whole weekend is a bit special.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

"For the most part, hamilton ruled the 90 minutes" in practice today.
Been following it online.
Just gutted ch4s coverage is a bin thin on the ground for Monaco, and broadcast early evening time


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to the 2013 Silverstone F1 which was an amazing weekend. The only other F1 i'd love to go to is Monaco. I was in Monaco last year just a few days after the F1 and I walked the full track, the seating and barriers were still in place and even though the F1 had finished it was still a great experience. A few photos I took...




























The famous hairpin..


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm with the OP. Monaco is just a moving car park. Ill be happy so long as Rosberg the rat finishes behind Hamilton.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Careful, F1 criticism doesnt go down well here


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm with the OP too. 

I love F1 (even in its current guise) and have spent many hours defending it to naysayers. I even appreciate Monaco as a spectacle. But as a race? It's painful.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I was on the edge of my seat watching Monaco's gp this year. Okay I can only watch the highlights on ch4, but still I found it hugely entertaining. I don't think f1 needs to have a huge amount of overtaking for it to be worth watching IMO. The way Hamilton held off Ricciardo was pretty amazing really. Riccardo was obviously gutted with his pitstop. Big pace difference between the two merc drivers. Lots of respect due to Rossberg for moving over on track. He's gone up in my opinion.


----------



## Pahm (May 11, 2016)

Great race this year, rosberg moved over , fair play for a change, he didn't look on form , Ricardo and Lewis battle was nice don't agree with Lewis's corner cutting reckon Ricardo could of had him... Shame about verstappen he really is one to watch in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

